# Half-life symbols and NES



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 27, 2009)

Well #1 What NES game should I get for 500 Wii points I got from that internet thing??? Ideas?

#2 Anybody notice these hidden lambda symbols they were put their on purpose obviously =P

Charger L4D2: http://cantbeunseen.com/unmoderated-what-has-been-seen/14063-you-guys-are-********-th

Francis L4D: http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/left4dead/images/b/b3/Lambdafrancis.jpg 

Boomer Bile L4D2: http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/left4dead/images/b/b3/Lambdafrancis.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php%3Fp%3D18712517&usg=__CpccQp-o7w_3E7TCQ7F3GOf5BEk=&h=473&w=316&sz=99&hl=en&start=7&tbnid=NfnnHB5xAgfPkM:&tbnh=129&tbnw=86&prev=/images%3Fq%3DFrancis%2Blambda%2Bsymbol%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DX


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

1.) Super Mario Bros. 3 or Mega Man


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 27, 2009)

Super Mario Bros., Super Mario Bros. 2, Super Mario Bros. 3, The Legend of Zelda, Zelda II: The Adventure of Link, or Kirby's Adventure.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 27, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Super Mario Bros., Super Mario Bros. 2, Super Mario Bros. 3, The Legend of Zelda, Zelda II: The Adventure of ]I might get Super Mario 2 :/ hmm others?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 27, 2009)

How about you edit your first post so it doesn't stretch the screen. >_>


----------



## Conor (Dec 28, 2009)

Megaman 2
SMB3


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 28, 2009)

Mega Man 2 is the greatest NES game EVAH. Other than that, really all the other games listed or River City Ransom.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

^The Adventure of Link is the black sheep of the Nintendo Zelda games, though.

Get Super Mario Bros. 3.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

